# Utah, salt lake city snow



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

hey any of you guys on here live in the salt lake area? im thinking of moving there from long island ny and was wondering how the snow plowing industry is over there? how do private businesses do? i have a small 1-2 truck private business and was curious how i would fare out west there. please let me know thanks


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

The valley has pretty mild winters, if you get up into Foothills (Park City, Ogden, Logan) areas you'd see more plow-able storms. Don't know if you've ever spent any real time in the area or have relatives/friends there but "Outsides" have a tough go at it when starting out. Don't take this the wrong way but the LDS community is pretty tight and they take care of their own first.


----------



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

i thought i read that the salt lake area gets about 60 inches of snow per year, did I read some wrong information? it seems that with that amount of accumulation every year there would be some good plowable storms.


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

I live in northern utah. We have had about 8 pushable storms, normally we get maybe 15 per year. SLC gets about half that


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

I have an Uncle in SLC {PC} that said this season was a very bad one for his plowing.

Not sure if the LDS gives a toot who ya are though. 
I had another Uncle and Cousin who did paintings for the SLC and other LDS churches.


----------



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

so if you normally get 15 pushable storms a year in northern utah and SLC gets about half of that. how much snow would you say you get and SLC get per season?


----------



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

niederhauser LA... where in northern Utah you located?


----------



## chefracer15 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Crappy Snow Year*

December 09 was a good month billed out 9 or 10 pushes. January was pathetic billed out about 2 pushes. Nothing in February... Snow in the mountains, rain in the valley. Not the norm though. Last year I billed out about 25 pushes Dec thru March. I feel for all of you that try and make a living relying on snow storms. Luckily I have a "real" job and just move snow on the side. Been doin it 20 years though and love every minute of it!


----------

